# MARK my words YOU SOB!!!!!!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

SOB!!!!!! Supper - Outstanding - Brudder!!!!!!!!!

Mark just handed me my ass...... (cause he didn't want the scrawnee thing I'm sure.....)

Ceck out the cool ass lighters!! One is a Dallas Football!!! And the other one lights up in bright neon blue all over the place!! Very cool torch....

And some nice sticks!!!!!! Had wanted to try the blue bands, bro! I LUV THE G3 and am out of them!!! and the A's are delish!!! the poll looks interesting and I smoke the slow aged at lunch at work my bro!

Thanks again. Not sure why I was a target.... but glad it hit it's mark.... MARK!!! :wink:



8)


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice Hit !


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet hit!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad you got it all, and you got hit just because no reason needed


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice bro!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Bastard got me too.. cant wait to try that Artisan!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice hits Mark!!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet hit Mark. 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Goin' after the big dogs eh?


Awesome Hits Mark on some OUTSTANDING BOTLS!!!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad you got it, it is a small hit, but what the hell, you got the lighter to correct?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Ahh yeah I did, glad you said something. I didnt look under all the paper. I always get excited about the cigars and forget to dig deeper :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Enjoy them my bro, the Artisan is a very nice blend smoke.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Another nice hit!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Damn Mark, nicely done!


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Good stuff there!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice bombs, Mark. The Series B's are great smokes!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Yup...I got fragged by Mark Too...I left my camera at work though...I will post later...Nice assortment of sticks similar to the other guys and a VERY cool lighter....I too like the G3 and am looking forward to trying that Artisan...Thanks Mark!!!!! ...hey..."Mark"....isn't that another name for TARGET?? 

Well, whaddya know...my camera was here after all...here is the Booty!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i'd like to ass that lighter is awesome for "touchups"


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> i'd like to touch my ass with that awesome lighter"


Dude...Duuuude!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Another nice hit from Mark!

:lolat: :biglaugh:


Madmike said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > i'd like to touch my ass with that awesome lighter"
> ...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys crack me up (make my day every time I log in)....


Excellant hit!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

This round is complete. 

More targets currently being picked.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

:lolat:



Madmike said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > i'd like to touch my ass with that awesome lighter"
> ...


Niiiiiiiicccccceeeee strike Mark. 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Smoked the G3 last night with Dider over..... 

DELISH!!! Thanks again bro.

I smoked the barber pole a few weeks ago. An ok stick. Looks very cool.


Oh yes.... you're still not off the hook bitch.......


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

LOL I just got done with a G3 tonight, I am going to buy another box of those soon. 


I am safe, no one knows where I live.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> I am safe, no one knows where I live.


Oh yeah... rite......


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i got his address


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

My house is in stealth mode.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Mark pulls a double! I believe his future may be in question....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Smoked this from this very bomb today at lunch.

Not a bad smoke. Perfect for a lunch hour....

Thanks again beach!!!!!

Target aquired... launching a small shot across the bow tomorrow AM at Zero Eight Thirthy hours......





8)


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

..........oooooooo. Going right in the old roof vent. :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Hopefully it will take out my deck. I hate that thing. 

CM You bastage


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I got this bomb from CM and I apologize for not posting sooner.

Here is what the crazy guy sent me.

Damn YOU


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet hit!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Two smart bombs, on target! Nice ones!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Smoked this from this very bomb today at lunch.
> 
> Not a bad smoke. Perfect for a lunch hour....
> 
> ...


I was going to tell you to be quiet and take it like a man....but I see you already did that....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit CM!


----------

